# PMs



## csxjohn (May 23, 2012)

Can I view a PM from someone and the response I gave at the same time or do I have to go between the in box and sent messages?

Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 23, 2012)

only if you quoted the original pm in your response.


----------



## csxjohn (May 23, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> only if you quoted the original pm in your response.



Thank you Brian.


----------

